# The Sherwen and Liggett Tour thread *spoilers*



## Noodley (30 Jun 2012)

A thread to rant and rejoice at the Tour's commentary duo.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Jun 2012)

Least their program will not get cancelled if any other sport is overunning , many rave about eurosport but the times i have sky + some cycling , its listed as cycling but i get tennis or motorsport ..................
I grew up with the Ligget show so warts and all its kind of a tradition


----------



## Crackle (30 Jun 2012)

Comic duo, you mean


----------



## Noodley (30 Jun 2012)

Of Maxime Monfort, Liggett observes: "Because he's Belgian he _can_ ride a time trial..."

I hadn't noticed any particular link between being Belgian and being able to ride a time trial.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Jun 2012)

Is it me or does Liggett seem to think that the finish line is 20 yards sooner, than it actually is??


----------



## Noodley (30 Jun 2012)

I'm not sure of Liggett is actually watching the finish line or is signing autographs or reading tweets...he keeps saying riders have crossed the line but they are still riding flat out to the line and stop the clocks many seconds after Liggett claims their time.

edit - cross post with SD


----------



## Crackle (30 Jun 2012)

Noodley said:


> Of Maxime Monfort, Liggett observes: "Because he's Belgian he _can_ ride a time trial..."
> 
> I hadn't noticed any particular link between being Belgian and being able to ride a time trial.


There's a link between Belgians and waffles though and Liggett has clearly participated.


----------



## Crackle (30 Jun 2012)

Liggett: "By the way he's a vegan, so he doesn't eat any meat at all or anything else for that matter" So Froome lives on air alone!


----------



## Noodley (30 Jun 2012)

Sherwen: "..if it rains it'll be like the film Gladiator, there'll be people all over the road"


----------



## Crackle (30 Jun 2012)

Noodley said:


> Sherwen: "..if it rains it'll be like the film Gladiator, there'll be people all over the road"


 
 I nearly posted that one. There must be another Gladiator film because I only remember chariots and horses in the one I saw and definetly no cycle racing.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Jun 2012)

"a _dusting_ of rain", no less... dust, as in dry stuff, er yeah


----------



## montage (30 Jun 2012)

"no that's a replay" ........


----------



## BJH (30 Jun 2012)

Classic on Tony Marton ... Now he has a problem with this bike.. No Phil it's a replay that's why it's in slow motion!


----------



## Crackle (30 Jun 2012)

Absolute genius. This is going to be the longest thread in racing.


----------



## zimzum42 (30 Jun 2012)

Sherwen's Swahili pronunciation is terrible...


----------



## yello (30 Jun 2012)

Crackle said:


> This is going to be the longest thread in racing.


 
It's more popular than the spoiler thread, that's for real!


----------



## Crackle (30 Jun 2012)

Was that the first mention of Sir Lance?

Sherwen: "Cadel Evans is using a high cadence, a Lance Armstrong type cadence"


----------



## Noodley (30 Jun 2012)

Liggett, on Cancellara with about 20 yards to go: "He'll shave it by about a second here..." as he crosses the line having smashed Wiggin's time by 7 seconds.


----------



## monnet (30 Jun 2012)

Noodley said:


> Of Maxime Monfort, Liggett observes: "Because he's Belgian he _can_ ride a time trial..."
> 
> I hadn't noticed any particular link between being Belgian and being able to ride a time trial.


 
I note the Hutch observed, in relation to Gilbert, that Belgians, these days, aren't particularly renowned for their TT skills. 

Ah well, I give them a chance once a year and then go back to Eurosport. Best to get it over early.


----------



## yello (30 Jun 2012)

monnet said:


> I note the Hutch observed, in relation to Gilbert, that Belgians, these days, aren't particularly renowned for their TT skills.


 
Ergo, Gilbert cannot be Belgian. Since everybody knows that Belgians aren't renowned for anything, be it having or not having TT skills.

Listen again next week when I'll show that Bradley's siddies actually represent a repressed desire to eat live fish whole.... goo goo g'joob


----------



## StuAff (30 Jun 2012)

It would be nice if they made an effort to at least pronounce certain riders' names correctly, apart from anything else. Bit poor on their cliche bingo scores today, but no doubt they'll raise their game on that front  Department of Stating the Bleedin' Obvious was working though, I had absolutely no idea that TT bikes were designed to be more aerodynamic......


----------



## Chuffy (30 Jun 2012)

Noodley said:


> Liggett, on Cancellara with about 20 yards to go: "He'll shave it by about a second here..." as he crosses the line having smashed Wiggin's time by 7 seconds.


It was bleedin' obvious that Cancellara was going to hammer Wiggy's time. Even I could see that and I assume that the Dopey Duo are commentating on the same pictures. Clueless gibbons, the pair of em.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jun 2012)

yello said:


> Ergo, Gilbert cannot be Belgian. Since everybody knows that Belgians aren't renowned for anything...



Beer and chips, isn't that enough!?


----------



## yello (30 Jun 2012)

ok, I'll grant you beer and chips are 2 things the Belgians have given us....


----------



## festival (30 Jun 2012)

Although he is a man of few words, Sean Kelly makes more sense in one sentence than Liggett and Sherwen in a whole stage, I really think they have passed their sell by date.
And what is it with those halfords adverts? in fact all the adverts on ITV go on and on. I can't handle that for 3 weeks so its Eurosport for me.


----------



## Boris Bajic (30 Jun 2012)

I agree that the Ads are egregious shite, but I rather like the commentary.

They love what they do. 

I'm used to watching paddock interviews in MotoGP conducted by people who know nothing about motorcycles and care less.

This is refreshing, idiosyncratic, occasionally predictably ham-fisted but generally in keeping with the spirit of the spectator's view of the TdF.

We can mock their errors and bloopers, but I still watch with the sound on and loe it that way.


----------



## festival (30 Jun 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> I agree that the Ads are egregious shite, but I rather like the commentary.
> 
> They love what they do.
> 
> ...


 
While I enjoy the regular piece to camera from the other presenters, Phil, lance is my buddy, Liggett talks sanctimonious tripe.


----------



## lukesdad (30 Jun 2012)

festival said:


> While I enjoy the regular piece to camera from the other presenters, Phil, lance is my buddy, Liggett talks sanctimonious tripe.


Thats not uncommon


----------



## yello (1 Jul 2012)

festival said:


> While I enjoy the regular piece to camera from the other presenters, Phil, lance is my buddy, Liggett talks sanctimonious tripe.


 
It wasn't until someone linked to a youtube clip that I fully appreciated that. I mean, I'd heard people saying it but I'd never witnessed it for myself.


----------



## User169 (1 Jul 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Beer and chips, isn't that enough!?



Just watching the tdf show on belgian tv. The commentators are already getting stuck into this...


http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/826/34084/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jul 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> Just watching the tdf show on belgian tv. The commentators are already getting stuck into this...
> 
> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/826/34084/


 
Nice work if you can get it - interesting commentary after a few of those beauties!!

Edit - just watching eurosport on the computer and the studio panel are only drinking water, 'kin lightweights!


----------



## Speicher (1 Jul 2012)

I thought Sherwen Liggett said yesterday something like "Cancellara is faster than the Trams de Grande Vitesse". Are there trams in Liege?


----------



## Crackle (1 Jul 2012)

Sherwen: The tour de france will not be won by seconds but by minutes............blah.......the closest finish was just 8 seconds.......

Come on Paul which is it, I'm confused now?


----------



## Speicher (1 Jul 2012)

Crackle "not be one by seconds" I'm confused now.


----------



## Crackle (1 Jul 2012)

Speicher said:


> Crackle "not be one by seconds" I'm confused now.


fixed! Good job I'm not a commentator


----------



## Speicher (1 Jul 2012)

The voices of Harmon and Kirby are much easier to listen to, I think. Mr Kelly would appear to be having an extended lunch break just now.


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jul 2012)

"The battle of er, um, errggh, ah, erm... forgotten whetre it is now - somewhere near Waterloo". South Bank, you assclown Sherwen??


----------



## zimzum42 (1 Jul 2012)

Sherwen and Ligget may be annoying at times, but they are infinitely better than Duffield ever was - I know some people like endless rambling tales of drunk afternoons in France, but for everyone else it was an utter nightmare...


----------



## zimzum42 (1 Jul 2012)

I really hope Valverde doesn't win today, just to make them look stupid...


----------



## Paul_L (1 Jul 2012)

Didn't watch the prologue on ITV but i have just watched the live coverage of stage 1. There were too many "in the sport of professional bike racing" quotes to pick a favourite from as well as the increasingly annoying "this chateaux was first constructed 3 days before god was a boy........"


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Jul 2012)

Whereas on Eurosport they were talking about spam....


----------



## Noodley (1 Jul 2012)

I missed the live coverage today, so just catching up on the highlights show. And one thing I can categorically state: there is no way that newcomers to cycling will learn anything about the tactics and nuances of pro racing from listening to these pair of cockwombles.


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jul 2012)




----------



## festival (1 Jul 2012)

IMO If the Eurosport commentators go off subject and talk about cheese, castles or what gear ratio to use in the sportive they are ridding next month they do it with humour and a little tounge in cheek. While Liggett/Sherwin drone on like a dinner party bore.
Listening to Eurosport I feel they talk to the enthusiast, but in a way the newcomer will learn something.
On ITV they often don't go deep enough into a topic, they skim over issues as if they were still working on a 20min highlights show.


----------



## Herzog (1 Jul 2012)

To fan the flames...
http://www.josephpapp.com/index.php...le_transcript_of_phil_liggett_radio_interview


----------



## Crackle (1 Jul 2012)

Herzog said:


> To fan the flames...
> http://www.josephpapp.com/index.php...le_transcript_of_phil_liggett_radio_interview


 
It's a shocking interview, shocking for it's defence of the indefensible and shocking for it's inaccuracy.


----------



## Chuffy (1 Jul 2012)

Noodley said:


> I missed the live coverage today, so just catching up on the highlights show. And one thing I can categorically state: there is no way that newcomers to cycling will learn anything about the tactics and nuances of pro racing from listening to these pair of cockwombles.


I like wombles and on their behalf can I request that you stop using the term 'womble' when referring to these two corrupt and clueless berks. Cockflump is acceptable. Never liked them. Grandpa Flump used to keep old copies of Razzle in his Flumpaphone. Perv.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Jul 2012)

montage said:


> "no that's a replay" ........


 
Brilliant

Murray Walker should take up cycle commentary.


----------



## Basil.B (2 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> Brilliant
> 
> Murray Walker should take up cycle commentary.


That would be hilarious!


----------



## yello (2 Jul 2012)

Chuffy said:


> Cockflump is acceptable.


 
sounds like something you might take viagra for.

Cocksmurf perhaps? I don't like smurfs.


----------



## Willo (2 Jul 2012)

cyberknight said:


> Least their program will not get cancelled if any other sport is overunning , many rave about eurosport but the times i have sky + some cycling , its listed as cycling but i get tennis or motorsport ..................
> I grew up with the Ligget show so warts and all its kind of a tradition


 
Yes, can be very frustrating settling down to watch the highlights only to find the time has shifted but the listings weren't updated correctly so you have recorded something else. 

Much prefer the Eurosport coverage but last year found the top and tail of ITV's highlights show to be better in terms of interviews etc. Usually Sky+ both so I don't miss out!


----------



## andylaw79 (2 Jul 2012)

It irritated me last year and it's winding me up already this year - there's no f*****g "i" in Boasson Hagen or Voeckler. I normally just let their inane banter and bad prenunciation pass over me, but this really gets on my tits. 

To be fair though, once a stage is up an running and the breakaway has got clear, bugger all happens until the last 20 kilometres - I'd struggle to commentate for that long without talking complete and utter nonsense. I ain't got Sky to compare ITVs coverage to Eurosport so I'll just have to be happy with Sherwen and Liggett.


----------



## montage (2 Jul 2012)

"high speed wheelchair".......


----------



## smutchin (2 Jul 2012)

I've been putting up with Liggett and Sherwen since C4 started covering the Tour in the 80s, so I have a bit of a sentimental attachment to them. But they really are massive cockteletubbies. I quite like Gary Haircut though, who I first became aware of from the American Football coverage, and Ned Boulting has really grown on me - he knew absolutely chuff all about the sport at first, but at least he seems to have learned a few things, unlike Phil'n'Paul.

I've only had regular access to Eurosport for the last few years and I wasn't sure about Kelly at first - he does ramble a bit - but when you get used to his wordy style (and his accent), you realise that he's usually saying something worth listening to. Harmon's not bad. They have some other good commentators on Eurosport too - I like that American woman whose name I always forget. Not a big fan of Carlton Kirby though. And as for Duffers...

d.


----------



## iLB (2 Jul 2012)

"it's all over bar the shouting" erghhh


----------



## compo (2 Jul 2012)

"put down the hammer and light up the back tyre"

You don't get prose like that on C4, although I guess some may say thank heaven's.


----------



## Spokesmann (2 Jul 2012)

"Dangerous times" seems to be a popular turn of phrase for them both.


----------



## PaulB (2 Jul 2012)

ITV4 Pros - the fact it's on; the programme ident; its availability; Chris Boardman is around. Cons - adverts!!! Not as knowledgeable as the Eurosport team

Eurosport Pros - better all-round knowledge; keeps the viewers up to speed; starts earlier; available in HD! Cons - If you were raised a Catholic, I defy you to not want to confess when Sean Kelly ponts forth; ADVERTS!!! That prince of the mundane who loves telling us of his sojourns into France and the properties he bought; Mr. Charisma-bypass, Rob Hayles, the antithesis of Chris Boardman. 

On the whole, Eurosport wins this battle!


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Jul 2012)

Bit mystified that the commentators seem to think that riding a recumbent tricycle in a straight line is an epic feat.


----------



## roadrash (2 Jul 2012)

Auntie Helen said:


> Bit mystified that the commentators seem to think that riding a recumbent tricycle in a straight line is an epic feat.


 especially as they first refferred to it as a wheel chair!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hector (2 Jul 2012)

Saying that 'bents cannot climb hills.
http://www.lightningbikes.com/videos/lcd-climb.mpg

And 60kph driving a 406 wheel?

And finally, how can a trike keep going to the left so much so that it 'terrified me'.

They are better though then Eurosport even with the poxy adverts.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Jul 2012)

montage said:


> "high speed wheelchair".......


 
yes that was a classic, still laughing at it now
totally brilliant, you could not make it up


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jul 2012)

Fligget, I think it was yesterday, was going on about the different pronunciations of the river Meuse. It got me thinking....

_You say Meuse, I say Maas,_
_Let's call the whole thing Belgium._


----------



## Peteaud (2 Jul 2012)

Have not got Sky so stuck with ITV and then only the 1 hour hilites.

But the "wheelchair" bit had me falling about.

And at least its on.


----------



## Ajay (2 Jul 2012)

stumbled across this and had to share, enjoy 
http://www.liggettfan.com/


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Jul 2012)

Beware - clicked the link above and got an immediate 'threat blocked' message from AVG


----------



## oldroadman (3 Jul 2012)

Having the pleasure of meeting and knowing Rob Hayles, Chris Boardman, David Harmon, Phil Liggett, there is one thing that they share, a love of the sport. The styles are different, and Chris can be over-analytical, Rob a bit laid back (but he has a very interesting sense of humour), David is just a good all round bloke, Phil has done it all and still loves it. Sean Kelly just has more knowledge than anyone I have ever met about bike racing. Ned is getting better all the time, and he's an excellent presenter, plus since not doing so much football, rides a bike more (and is not bad on it). Which is one thing they all share - toddling off for a ride (in SK's case about 15 kph faster than is comfortable for anyone else..!).


----------



## Ajay (3 Jul 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> Beware - clicked the link above and got an immediate 'threat blocked' message from AVG


Oh, seems clean to me.


----------



## Ajay (3 Jul 2012)

Ned seems to think he's on the Giro rather than Le Tour - telling us all about "Bologna",maybe he had spaghetti for lunch.


----------



## Noodley (3 Jul 2012)

Dear Paul Sherwen, who the feck is Michael Meurkwuew? Morkov. He's not some fecking Belgian hillbilly!!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Jul 2012)

I have decided, that Irish guy, Kelly on Eurosport has the most boring voice ever!


----------



## Peteaud (3 Jul 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> Beware - clicked the link above and got an immediate 'threat blocked' message from AVG


 
Same here, Avira threw a fit on that link.


----------



## Chuffy (3 Jul 2012)

Noodley said:


> Dear Paul Sherwen, who the feck is Michael Meurkwuew? Morkov. He's not some fecking Belgian hillbilly!!!


I think they've been listening to all the people whining that they pronounce names incorrectly. 

Dear whingers. Pray tell, what is the capital city of France? I rest my case...


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2012)

Do you think Mr Harmon might read this thread? Today he said "It's all kicking off big time now!" followed immediately by "You wouldn't hear Phil and Paul say "it's all kicking orf biig tiiime now!" 

I think Harmon has a lovely voice.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Jul 2012)

Speicher said:


> Do you think Mr Harmon might read this thread? Today he said "It's all kicking off big time now!" followed immediately by "You wouldn't hear Phil and Paul say "it's all kicking orf biig tiiime now!"



Yes I saw that.


----------



## Buddfox (4 Jul 2012)

Noodley said:


> Dear Paul Sherwen, who the feck is Michael Meurkwuew? Morkov. He's not some fecking Belgian hillbilly!!!


 
They did claim they checked with him how to pronounce his name, given they'd been calling him Merkov for the first two days and then changed it. I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt on this one. It's still not Boisson Hagen though. Is it Voyt or the Dave Harmon version Vogcht?


----------



## thom (4 Jul 2012)

Chuffy said:


> It was bleedin' obvious that Cancellara was going to hammer Wiggy's time. Even I could see that and I assume that the Dopey Duo are commentating on the same pictures. Clueless gibbons, the pair of em.


I think he was talking about the advantage Cancellara had over Wiggins increasing from 6 seconds at the half way point to 7 seconds at the end.

Haven't read the full thread but am I right in thinking that I heard once that Ligget and Sherwin broadcast simulataneously on 2 networks at the same time ? They each keep talking all the way and have a switch that swaps between broadcaster.
If true, it would explain an awful lot !


----------



## thom (4 Jul 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I have decided, that Irish guy, Kelly on Eurosport has the most boring voice ever!


Yes and he keeps on refering to "the big favourites", which I think should be a cue for a drinking game.


----------



## PpPete (4 Jul 2012)

Talking of pronunciation ....
So glad that Caisse d'Epargne are no more.
Even Harmon used to pronounce it Kay Stepanya.
Really got on my tits that did.


----------



## Asa Post (4 Jul 2012)

Buddfox said:


> Is it Voyt or the Dave Harmon version Vogcht?


 
This is probably the most authoritative answer


----------



## Boris Bajic (4 Jul 2012)

Asa Post said:


> This is probably the most authoritative answer


 
No, I think that's the wrong way to pronounce it.

The cycling guy they get to say the name is clearly slightly foreign, a Teuton maybe?

He pronounces a 'V' as an 'F' in the surname and softens the initial letter of the first name, making it sound like a 'Y'.

Have you got any footage of someone who has the first idea how to pronounce foreign words?

At least it's easier than mentioning the Russian President on French TV or radio...

Thank you.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (4 Jul 2012)

I forgot to mention that yesterday, on Eurosport, they were falling about and patting themselves on the back for their, quite frankly SHOCKING joke at the end.

There was a shot of a statue of Napoleon on the top of some tower and they were talking about how the field was blown apart..... or...... wait for it....... it'll be worth it....... seriously........... it was Napoleon Blownapart!

Don't give up the day job guys!


----------



## Chrisc (4 Jul 2012)

Harmon's vowel displacement winds me up. Apparently Jose Rujano is pronounced Jose Rojanu. Nice one Horman.


----------



## Chrisc (4 Jul 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I have decided, that Irish guy, Kelly on Eurosport has the most boring voice ever!


Agreed, BUT he does know his oignons.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (4 Jul 2012)

Chrisc said:


> Agreed, BUT he does know his oignons.



That I have no doubt. It is just a pity then that I have never been able to concentrate long enough to hear what he has to say!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (4 Jul 2012)

Euro S again: 

'Did you see the man at the side of the road waving a fish?'

'I... I have no idea how on earth to bridge that!'


Sorry, wrong thread. Again.


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2012)

Noodley said:


> Dear Paul Sherwen, who the feck is Michael Meurkwuew? Morkov. He's not some fecking Belgian hillbilly!!!


 
They must be reading this thread as they dropped the hillbilly Belgian version today and called him Morkov.


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2012)

Today's strange name from Sherwen - Sausage Sosoon

Not quite sure if this is a local delicacy, the nickname of a distant relative of a WWI poet, or the cocked-up pronunciation of a cycling team...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2012)

''Turn the hammer down,'' how does that work?

''Nah, thanks for the offer, we'll just keep on using these mallets...''


----------



## Noodley (4 Jul 2012)

Seemingly Mark Cavendish is wearing a different jersey to the rest of his team, it's white with stripes the colour of the rainbow and he got it for wining the world championship, which he won last year after his team gave him the perfect lead-out.

If anyone is so fecking stupid to not know that Cav is world champion how the feck will they know what a "lead out" is? And he won it riding for GB not Team Sky, Sherwen you twonk...


----------



## iLB (4 Jul 2012)

"glacial" ... ¬_¬


----------



## postman (4 Jul 2012)

Noodley said:


> Of Maxime Monfort, Liggett observes: "Because he's Belgian he _can_ ride a time trial..."
> 
> I hadn't noticed any particular link between being Belgian and being able to ride a time trial.


And he likes chocolate.


----------



## Ajay (4 Jul 2012)

postman said:


> And he likes chocolate.


And putting mayonnaise on his chips.


----------



## srw (5 Jul 2012)

Chrisc said:


> Agreed, BUT he does know his oignons.


 I'm unconvinced. His commentary style is to take a feed line like "and you'll know better than most Sean that they'll want to use such-and-such a tactic", and say "I completely agree with you" for three minutes.


----------



## Paul_L (5 Jul 2012)

Chrisc said:


> Agreed, BUT he does know his oignons.


 
I quite like Kelly, but i'm pleased there are no time bonuses this year (like last year) as the way Kelly describes them as "bonifications" really winds me up.


----------



## thom (5 Jul 2012)

Guardian link to this today - no commentary back in 1953, guess it's before even Liggett's time :

The promo vans are cool - they should get them back like that.


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Jul 2012)

'One kilometre, or a thousand yards' Sherwen, a moment ago


----------



## yello (6 Jul 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> At least it's easier than mentioning the Russian President on French TV or radio...


 
Yes, I can imagine it has resulted in many a Frenchman choking, double taking and generally being momentarily concerned about what they think they've just heard on prime time news!

Re that clip of Voight and the pronunciation of his name, I had to smile when he said the pronunciation is sometimes so different that he wonders who people are taking about. It made me think of the French footballer Louis Saha. I was so used to hearing his name pronounced as the English do they I had no idea who the French commentators were talking about. I'd never heard of a footballer called Louisa!


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2012)

After the last big chute

Sherwen: Well, Cavendish is not in that crash, Sky have been riding at the front and he was not caught
me: .....Are you sure I thought I saw him walking back
Sherwen: Sky have been really clever here and they've kept their riders out of trouble
me: Boassen Hagen was in it
Sherwen: Most of the major sprinters are missing from this front group but Cavendish is safe
me: I don't think he's there
Sherwen: BMC and Sky have avoided the crash though, they've protected their riders well and Cavendish is in the front group
me: He's not there.........Are you watching the same feckin pictures or what!?
.........
Sherwen: Well, we're just hearing from race radio........Cavendish is not in the group......Greipel is not there
Me: I just saw Greipel
me: presses Mute button


----------



## dragon72 (6 Jul 2012)

I can totally forgive them for poor pronunciation, but at least they should be consistent about it. 
In the same minute I heard about 3 different versions each of "Sagan" and "Gesink".
Pick one and stick with it.


----------



## Dave Davenport (6 Jul 2012)

'They're topping up with liquids and fluids'


----------



## Dave Davenport (6 Jul 2012)

Actually, maybe they meant Dave Z. he'd need both being as he doesn't eat anything.


----------



## zimzum42 (7 Jul 2012)

funny take on the pair:

http://www.cyclismas.com/2012/06/the-tour-de-france-on-american-tv/


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2012)

Who's Cereal Gautier. Liggett said he was getting dropped but I can't even find him in the start list?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2012)

Crackle said:


> Who's Cereal Gautier. Liggett said he was getting dropped but I can't even find him in the start list?


Numéro wheat?


----------



## yello (7 Jul 2012)

.... oh very good


----------



## Paul_L (7 Jul 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> 'One kilometre, or a thousand yards' Sherwen, a moment ago


 
He said that again today. Muppet.


----------



## zimzum42 (7 Jul 2012)

Today's stage was my new bird's first go at watching the Tour, lots of time spent explaining jerseys, tactics, etc. But almost as much time with everyone joining in the fun baulking at some of the stupid stuff they come out with.

Still, got to love it in a way, feel like I have grown up with the pair of them...


----------



## zimzum42 (8 Jul 2012)

Sherwen: "The cows are abundant round here"


----------



## zimzum42 (8 Jul 2012)

They really love cows today...


----------



## moxey (8 Jul 2012)

14% rising to 11% ???


----------



## Paul_L (8 Jul 2012)

moxey said:


> 14% rising to 11% ???


just heard that on the highlights. Liggett wasn't it. Something like "this climb is steep. 14%, rising to 11% in places".


----------



## Buddfox (8 Jul 2012)

For all the comedy errors, they do bring an energy and an entertainment to it which is sorely lacking on Eurosport.


----------



## david k (8 Jul 2012)

i enjoy their commentry


----------



## johnr (9 Jul 2012)

Wasn't it great to have intelligent, considered and witty descriptions of the first couple of hours racing today? And then. . . the return of the muppet show

My favourite Sherwenisms thus far: 'riders wear soft leather pads inside their shorts' and 'the tyres are pumped up very hard - up to 100psi' (translation - I used to own a bike, but now I have a chauffeur).

Liggett's description of Cadel as Canadian today caused much hilarity.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Jul 2012)

zimzum42 said:


> Sherwen: "The cows are abundant round here"





zimzum42 said:


> They really love cows today...





Buddfox said:


> For all the comedy errors, they do bring an energy and an entertainment to it which is sorely lacking on Eurosport.



For those of us watching Eurosport, we will be aware of Shaun Kelly's cow story and will have a right good laugh at your ignorance!

Oh and the comments about Corby and all the other awful places they have lived/been too, such as when they got to the Ukrainian border in the middle of winter and the border guards who weren't surprised in the slightest when they turned round and went elsewhere instead.... 

'Welcome to The Land Of The Black Earth'

Eurosport is just a lot more subtle and there are a lot of jokes from previous days brought into things, such as the cows, so you really have to be watching from the beginning to really get what they say sometimes.


----------



## black'n'yellow (9 Jul 2012)

"Voyckler"....."Boyson-Hagen"......when will it stop...???


----------



## srw (9 Jul 2012)

"For those of you who keep writing in - we know that Voigt is pronounced 'Vocht', but he's been 'Voit' for so long that he's been anglicised". Seems far enough to me.

And compared with Kelly and co on Eurosprot, ITV4's commentary is a model of comprehensibility and decent pronunciation of foreign words.


----------



## Arsen Gere (9 Jul 2012)

Not Sherwen or Ligget but a nice quote at the end of the ITV4 commentary yesterday about the stage winner.
"He's the frenchest rider in the race"


----------



## Speicher (9 Jul 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> For those of us watching Eurosport, we will be aware of Shaun Kelly's cow story and will have a right good laugh at your ignorance!
> 
> Oh and the comments about Corby and all the other awful places they have lived/been too, such as when they got to the Ukrainian border in the middle of winter and the border guards who weren't surprised in the slightest when they turned round and went elsewhere instead....
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree with all of that MDB.


----------



## Chrisc (9 Jul 2012)

Today's LOL for me. Carlton Kirby on Eurosport. " What a nicely trimmed bush" :-)


----------



## dragon72 (10 Jul 2012)

Today's funny for me was also on Eurosport, Harmon I think:
"Contre le monde" (Against the world) when he meant to say "Contre la montre" (Against the clock)


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jul 2012)

Eurosport:

Take your belly, flag and camera and stand on the outside of the corner!

Charming.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jul 2012)

'And he's had to decend like a seal slick with wet butter'


Eurosport.


----------



## Shadow (11 Jul 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> 'And he's had to decend like a seal slick with wet butter'
> Eurosport.


 haha-you got there before me...but wasn't Harmon quoting someone else?


----------



## dragon72 (11 Jul 2012)

Sherwen almost apologised for saying "Voyt" today, but instead made the excuse that it's too difficult to keep the flow of commentary if he were to pronounce it correctly.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jul 2012)

Shadow said:


> haha-you got there before me...but wasn't Harmon quoting someone else?



I was actually doing something else at the time so missed most of it, but I can imagine who it might have been....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jul 2012)

Actually, that sounds like an old Bill McLaren quote. I know it isn't but it sounds it!


----------



## just jim (11 Jul 2012)

Phil pronouncing Nibali like he was some kind of new snack treat...


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Jul 2012)

My favourite from today, "He's got a puncture, in either the front, or back tyre."


----------



## just jim (11 Jul 2012)

Perhaps Phil is right after all  "NEE-bali" versus "neeBALI"
Nibali _saying his own name._


----------



## black'n'yellow (11 Jul 2012)

just jim said:


> Perhaps Phil is right after all  "NEE-bali" versus "neeBALI"
> Nibali _saying his own name._


 
I don't care how it's pronounced, as long as it is consistent. At the moment, it's 'Nibbly', 'Nibaalee', 'Nibballee' or even 'Neebalee'. I missed today's TV - is Liggett still saying 'Voyckler'..??


----------



## dragon72 (11 Jul 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> I don't care how it's pronounced, as long as it is consistent. At the moment, it's 'Nibbly', 'Nibaalee', 'Nibballee' or even 'Neebalee'. I missed today's TV - is Liggett still saying 'Voyckler'..??


 Yes, and he's still saying "Boysen Hagen" too.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 Jul 2012)

'And Froome has taken second.... no wait, there's the corner....'


----------



## dragon72 (12 Jul 2012)

"Van Garderen's currently leading the 'Best White Jersey' competition"


----------



## carolonabike (13 Jul 2012)

Thibaut Pinot is, apparently the best thing since sliced bread for French cycling


----------



## Noodley (13 Jul 2012)

Liggett today, on the helicopter camera focussing in on an outdoor swimming pool with "Vive Le Tour" written on the side in floats..."and nobody is swimming today, they are all watching the Tour"...as the camera shows someone swimming up and down the pool


----------



## Hont (13 Jul 2012)

Sean Kelly Bingo/drinking game:

"Certain*T*ly"
"In the last number of days"
"Group of big favourites"
"On the rivet"
"Tord" (third)
"In the final kilometres"
"General Classiment" (award yourself double, as he does appear to have started saying classification now)
"Bonifications" (need a race where there are time bonuses)

Feel free to add any I've missed.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Jul 2012)

Liggett finally seems to have got his head round 'Voeckler', but still seems to be struggling with 'Boyson-Hagen'....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 Jul 2012)

carolonabike said:


> Thibaut Pinot is, apparently the best thing since sliced bread for French cycling



'Bradley, in the past we had to make do with the odd crumb which fell off the table for British success, now though, it seems like every day we are hit by a loaf of bread'.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 Jul 2012)

Wiggins:

'I was hit by a rocket earlier and got covered in yellow stuff....... look at me...'


Yes Bradders, we can see you are covered in something yellow, but it doesn't look like a flare!


----------



## Chuffy (13 Jul 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> 'Bradley, in the past we had to make do with the odd crumb which fell off the table for British success, now though, it seems like every day we are hit by a loaf of bread'.


That was great! Surprised Breadly Wiggins didn't even crack a smile.


----------



## Noodley (14 Jul 2012)

Chuffy said:


> That was great! Surprised Breadly Wiggins didn't even crack a smile.


 
I am loving Brad more every day....


----------



## carolonabike (14 Jul 2012)

Paul Sherwen - "He's either off the front, off the back or in the middle". I can't remember who he was talking about but I think he would in trouble if he wasn't.
You have to love them though.


----------



## Chuffy (14 Jul 2012)

carolonabike said:


> Paul Sherwen - "He's either off the front, off the back or in the middle". I can't remember who he was talking about but I think he would in trouble if he wasn't.
> *You have to love them though*.


No.


----------



## dragon72 (14 Jul 2012)

I find Sher-ggett too amateurish to listen to. 
They are in the Alan Partridge league of commentators who talk without thinking. 
Here in Mexico I get the Sherwin-Liggett show on TV via the ESPN channel. I watch it because I love seeing the TdF in HD. 
But I have the sound on mute and listen to the (slightly) more intelligent Eurosport commentary via the internet on my computadora. Trouble is, it's always slightly out of synch. "And Greipel gets the stage!" - 3 seconds before I see it.


----------



## Noodley (14 Jul 2012)

dragon72 said:


> They are in the Alan Partridge league of commentators who talk without thinking.


 
spot on mr dragon. They are still trying to do the commentary as it was in the mid-80s when Channel 4 first showed the tour on TV. Explain it to the uneducated. Everyone else has moved on, and they still think everyone knows feck all. And the "they are doing it for US TV" excuse is piss poor. US audiences are not ****ing morons.


----------



## Noodley (14 Jul 2012)

Did I really just get way with all that swearing without asterixes???


----------



## Chuffy (14 Jul 2012)

Noodley said:


> Did I really just get way with all that swearing without asterixes???


Swearing? Breadly would laugh at your amateurish efforts.

P&P are dreadful. The awful slow and deliberate explanation of the 'king obvious. The repetition of each other's last comment, just to buy time for the brain cells to fire up. The endless cock-ups and errors. F1 has very good commentators, why can't cycling have someone better than the idiot twins?


----------



## Noodley (14 Jul 2012)

The best bit of ITV commentary is when the covergae starts 'early' and Imlach, Boardman and Rendell just have a chat...or that is how it feels. Like a knowledgable chat,with a bit of banter, some amusing asides and silences when there is nothing to say.


----------



## dragon72 (14 Jul 2012)

I don't like their pandering to the brands.
It's always the "Amgen" Tour of California whenever they plug mention it every hour or so, and god forbid they say Radioshack without adding Nissan Trek for good measure.


----------



## Chuffy (14 Jul 2012)

Noodley said:


> The best bit of ITV commentary is when the covergae starts 'early' and Imlach, Boardman and Rendell just have a chat...or that is how it feels. Like a knowledgable chat,with a bit of banter, some amusing asides and silences when there is nothing to say.


Oh lord yes. Hopefuly when Bert & Ernie get pensioned off, that will be the way of the world.

@Dragon72 - to be fair, cycling is so dependent on sponsors that mentioning them is pretty forgivable.


----------



## Schooner (15 Jul 2012)

"a lot of people watch the tour Dr de France for the cows"
Classic!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2012)

''...wiping his nose for the green jersey...''


----------



## alecstilleyedye (15 Jul 2012)

Asa Post said:


> This is probably the most authoritative answer


gets my vote


----------



## Rob500 (15 Jul 2012)

I'm convinced that I heard somebody on ITV4 the other day say something along the lines of - 'This route will suit him because he has a trackground on the back'.


----------



## Asa Post (15 Jul 2012)

Not a commentating cock-up, but a subtitling slip:
"And they pass under the banner that tells them there are 10 calamities to go"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2012)

I remember one from a couple of days ago which I'm still wondering about. ''It's like they're riding into the belly of the beast because they've got the mountains on their shoulders.''


----------



## just jim (16 Jul 2012)

Paul: "A lot of people watch the Tour de France for the cows."

FACT.


----------



## Scoosh (16 Jul 2012)

Noodley said:


> Did I really just get way with all that swearing without asterixes???


No


----------



## Scoosh (16 Jul 2012)

just jim said:


> Paul: "*A lot of people watch the Tour de France for the cows*."
> 
> FACT.


My pro-cycling-mad daughter (20) and I heard this one. 

There was a pause. 



... followed by howls of laughter and cries of "That _has_ to be the best worst comment !" 

You really couldn't have made it up, yet alone ever thought of that as being a reason


----------



## Scoosh (16 Jul 2012)

Not a Sherwin/Liggett one but a brilliant bit from Gary Imlach, who is a presenter I have quite a lot of time for.

At the start of the show, commenting on Bradley Wiggins:

"It's his seventh day in yellow and he's looking quite comfortable in it
Or, it's his seventh day in yellow and he's looking quite comfortable, innit." 

Nice


----------



## Noodley (16 Jul 2012)

Sherwen, describing some road sculture: "and the faces all look out of different sides"
Liggett: "As they would if they were on four sides...."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jul 2012)

Liggett's just put a curse of doom on tour result by suggesting how it's all going to pan out, on a positive note ITV4 are now showing England's greatest world cup matches. 

Is that the time...


----------



## david k (17 Jul 2012)

i like em still and i much prefer itv4 coverage to eurosport


----------



## mearle (17 Jul 2012)

http://www.itv.com/tourdefrance/features/40-years-of-phil-liggett/
1:45 in "I want to wear a leather jacket like the professionals do in Belgium"


----------



## Hont (18 Jul 2012)

It does make you realise how bad Duffield was/is, that I used to look forward to the Tour because there was Phil and Paul instead.

I still cut Phil some slack, though, just because of "...that looks like Roche. That looks like Stephen Roche."

Sherwen not so much.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jul 2012)

I haven't heard either of them refer to Laaaaaawnce this year.

Doping does have an upside.


----------



## Cheddar George (18 Jul 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> I haven't heard either of them refer to Laaaaaawnce this year.
> 
> Doping does have an upside.


Oooh ! ..... i thought todays talk about the "vultures circling" was some sort of dark metaphor ........ perhaps i was wrong.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jul 2012)

User3094 said:


> Who the hell are Team Radioshack Neeeeson?


Who the hell are "Team" anybody?


----------



## benborp (18 Jul 2012)

Harmon and Kirby on Eurosport have provided me with a new signature. They often try too hard to turn a phrase but this amused me about Voeckler.


----------



## stargazer (18 Jul 2012)

Hont said:


> Sean Kelly Bingo/drinking game:
> 
> "Certain*T*ly"
> "In the last number of days"
> ...


 
Sudden*T* accelleration


----------



## thom (18 Jul 2012)

Did you hear that ? Ligget and Sherwen talking over each other, saying almost the same thing on ITV 4 ?
Are they actually doing 2 simultaneous commentaries for different broadcasters ?
This article seems to confirm it ! : http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/TourdeFrance/sherwen-and-liggett-commentary.html
It kind of explains how disjointed the commentary is.


----------



## Kirstie (18 Jul 2012)

re Sean Kelly don't forget 'he's making the calcul-e-e-e-yshun'


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2012)

Liggett called Radioshack, Radioshack Neessan, today. Most of the time I don't know they're mangling words but just occasionally....


----------



## thom (19 Jul 2012)

They get different commentary in Australia:


----------



## festival (21 Jul 2012)

As the race draws to its conclusion, I have to say, I have never liked Liggett but this thread has made me think about his work over the race and now I *really* don't like him.
I switch channels to try and catch the piece to camera, etc that ITV do well but if I hear his comments it just makes me cringe.
A campaign needs starting up, *Liggett OUT!*


----------



## just jim (21 Jul 2012)

I got the impression that Phil was considering hanging up the microphone this year on a high, so to speak.


----------



## Pottsy (21 Jul 2012)

And I've just come back from the US and Sherwen and Liggett are commentating on their coverage too, with some cheesy sponsor related tag lines thrown in.


----------



## Stinkybloomers (29 Jul 2012)

Hey guys,first post here,i was cracking up reading all the comments about P&P,and had to add to it.
nee-son is how americans pronounce Nissan ( being a Brit living in the US for nine years i hear it a lot !) so i think they tend to pronounce it that way otherwise the viewers will be like, huh,what the hells a nissan?? Or maybe the sponsor told them to pronounce it that way. Either way its bloody annoying. (btw, Hyundai is pronounced Hunday, to rhyme with Sunday here too!!!)
Anyway, my main point to add, which im surprised nobody else has mentioned here, is that every time Liggett makes a point about something, Sherwen will always start his reply with the word NO. Example:
liggett: Now Cadel can make up some time here because hes an excellent descender.
Sherwen: No he certainly is

WTF??

Another one while watching the olympic womens road race today,talking with co-commentator Al Michaels about the landmarks seen around the race route
Al : you can use these landmarks as a prominent backdrop to frame the playing field in cycling
PS: No you certainly can.

He does it all the time and its bugged the sh1t out of me for several years. Listen for it if you havent noticed it before,youll be surprised how many times he says it during one race.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jul 2012)

Crackle said:


> Liggett called Radioshack, Radioshack Neessan, today. Most of the time I don't know they're mangling words but just occasionally....


 
This is actually half right - and more correct that the way most British people say it. In Japanese, it is pronounced Nees'san (stress on the second syllable, the pause is hardly there at all).


----------



## Stinkybloomers (29 Jul 2012)

That might be how japanese pronounce it,but it sounds nothing like the way americans pronounce it. They extend the nee part, and the san part is like a drawled out cross between sahn and sawn, so it ends up sounding like niece on. Some brits pronounce it to rhyme with listen, but mostly i hear brits say the san part as in the word sand.


----------



## Chuffy (29 Jul 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> This is actually half right - and more correct that the way most British people say it. In Japanese, it is pronounced Nees'san (stress on the second syllable, the pause is hardly there at all).


Of all the things to knock the Idiot Twins for, their pronunciation is about the least worthwhile, especially if the people doing the knocking still _insist_ on calling the capital of France, Pah-riss.


----------



## Stinkybloomers (30 Jul 2012)

Well i wouldnt say they are idiots. They may not be the 100% best commentators, but they have a wealth of knowledge that would put most people to shame, and i have no doubt they would run rings around any one of us on the subject of cycling. Having said that,yes, they do make the 'occasional error' LOL.
The point i made in my first post was touching on something someone already said earlier, which i had also noticed ( i thought that was the point of this thread.forgive me if i got my wires crossed !!) 
They should just pick a feckin pronunciation and stick with it,instead of chopping and changing as they do. it dosnt mean they have to pronounce it in the native language,just stick with the anglicised version and be consistent.
Anyhoo,my main point was about PS's saying NO at the start of each reply to PL's comments,even if he is in agreement with him. Am i the only one that noticed it?


----------



## crisscross (30 Jul 2012)

thom said:


> Did you hear that ? Ligget and Sherwen talking over each other, saying almost the same thing on ITV 4 ?
> Are they actually doing 2 simultaneous commentaries for different broadcasters ?
> This article seems to confirm it ! : http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/TourdeFrance/sherwen-and-liggett-commentary.html
> It kind of explains how disjointed the commentary is.


 
Wow, that explains a lot - most of the time they aren't talking to each other at all, and are doing different commentaries for different broadcasters simaltaniously.

It's no wonder they confuse themselves and the viewers!


----------

